# Patnubay at Gabay



## rockjon

Hi, I have been watching several public TV programs here in the Philippines. Typically, there are announcements before each show indicating the content of the following program and level of parental guidance suggested.  

For example:

"Ang susunod na programa ay rated PG. Ito ay nangangailangan ng patnubay at gabay ng magulang para sa mga batang manonood. " This roughly translates to the following program is rated PG. This needs parental guidance for the children that will watch.  

However, I am confused with the usage of both gabay and patnubay.  From my understanding, they both mean "guide" from dictionaries I have used online and the traditional printed ones I still have. Though, I am puzzled why they are both used twice in the same sentence if they mean they same thing.  It's possible that they might have slightly different definitions that I haven't determined yet.  


​


----------



## DotterKat

In my opinion, either word alone would suffice. However, though both _patnubay _and _gabay _both mean *guide*, another shade of meaning that _patnubay_ has is _leadership_ (as in a _conductor_ or a_ leader_). So that parental advice may translate into ".... requiring the leadership and guidance of parents/guardians for minor audiences ....." which of course means that besides _guiding_ young ones towards age-appropriate programs, the adults in the home also need to assume the _leadership_ role in taking charge of the remote to either switch off the TV or switch channels when needed.


----------



## rockjon

DotterKat said:


> In my opinion, either word alone would suffice. However, though both _patnubay _and _gabay _both mean *guide*, another shade of meaning that _patnubay_ has is _leadership_ (as in a _conductor_ or a_ leader_). So that parental advice may translate into ".... requiring the leadership and guidance of parents/guardians for minor audiences ....." which of course means that besides _guiding_ young ones towards age-appropriate programs, the adults in the home also need to assume the _leadership_ role in taking charge of the remote to either switch off the TV or switch channels when needed.



Thanks DotterKat. I was trying to figure out why they would used both in the same sentence if they essentially have the same meaning.


----------

